# would make the ultimate plow truck



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

- ultimate plow truck


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

A 500,000 BTU directional heater mounted on the front that could melt snow instantly with a box that not only had a built in salt spreader but it manufactured artificial salt with pre-set piece size so you never run out....

I know, I'm dreaming, but you asked...


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i would rather have super powers , say like that of the human torch--- Flame On :yow!:


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

there is one plowing here in my area..


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Not with those slicks.


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, couldn't find a good picture of one.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

why not, where could u go wrong


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

g-landscaping;722513 said:


> why not, where could u go wrong









...................


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

Much better... Yum.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice!! I bet i could live in it full time


----------



## mgt379 (Jan 17, 2009)

for the money i hope so


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

You would have to have 6 foot tall plow markers on the plow to even have a clue where the plow was. That looks as if it is set up for a little commercial pick-up plow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i wouldnt plow with that, way to much money to waste.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

How about the fuel costs!?
A truck that size should have a highway plow on it, but then since there is no weight over the rear a v box.....

Is it me or are the fenders so high they are completely useless?
That'd never pass state inspection here like that.


----------



## dvlscapes (Aug 3, 2007)

what brand of tires are those? they look nice


----------



## grapeford (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, That thing is nasty, I love it. That's my dream truck.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> what brand of tires are those? they look nice


I agree. If they would fit an 11 x 20 rim I'd like them even better. They look narrower than what I'm running now. Anyone know the Brand + model?


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

I always fantasized what one of these would do....


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Like this new ford setup............


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

shepoutside;724482 said:


> Like this new ford setup............


That's for one big shovel crew...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The first truck tires are Michelins- can't read the model line tho. Check out Michelin ag or commercial lines- they should be fairly easy to spot.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw this truck the other day, it might be fun to plow with, the TONKA decal is a bonus but the plow is way to small.

http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-SUVs-trucks-vans-Cool-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ99958710


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

g-landscaping;722519 said:


> View attachment 51054
> ...................


is that the f650?

we have one with a huge downeaster v box.....takes up most of the road


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a big limo...


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

a seadoo in florida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

All I can say is Meyer WTF.


----------

